# Call Center Jobs in the UAE??



## Jai_S (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am from the BPO / Call Center industry here in Bombay, India & am looking out for similar opportunites anywhere in the UAE. I am excellent at what I do, having interacted with customers from the US, UK, & Australia.

Could anyone guide me as to the salary packages going around for a Call Center Executive & maybe some placement firms that specialise in these sort of openings? Would love to esp. hear from someone who is currently working in the UAE in a similar capacity.

All inputs would be highly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

So YOU'RE the ******* that keeps ringing me at dinnertime back home in oz!


----------



## Jai_S (Feb 17, 2009)

alli said:


> So YOU'RE the ******* that keeps ringing me at dinnertime back home in oz!


Not quite, Alli. The Oz process that I worked in was for the 3G mobile phones. As such, it was inbound customer service


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

call center jobs are at heavy risk........many are getting laid off


----------



## Jai_S (Feb 17, 2009)

Xpat said:


> call center jobs are at heavy risk........many are getting laid off


Thanks for the feedback, mate. How are recruitment firms doing? I have experience as a recruitment consultant as well. And I believe packages for these positions are pretty decent.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

well recruitment is doing good as many are getting laid off and are looking for jobs. So recruitment consultant will be good for u.


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Not sure I agree with that - recruitment consultants get paid for putting people in positions. They don't get paid for the amount of people looking and approaching them so guess what... if there are no/minimal amount positions (like now) then all those people looking can't be put in to a job and therefore recruitment consultants won't be doing so well!! 

The only recruitment consultants getting hired are those in specialist areas or if you are good enough to try and generate positions at the firms by selling staff to clients on un-advertised positions...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Call Centre jobs - You will be paid nothing for that,,,,, they get salaries of 2000-4000 aed a month over here if your lucky.....


----------



## reign.callcenter (Apr 7, 2009)

If there aren't any suitable Customer Service and Call Center jobs in Dubai, United Arab Emirates, Middle East listed above, why not click here and register


----------

